#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-19
<balloons> what's the best way to wait until a dbus object no longer exists?
<balloons> elopio, Letozaf_, sorry thought I would ask in here ^^
<elopio> balloons: I don't know. Which dbus object?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I always wonder if I am asking in the right channel :-P
<balloons> elopio, we drag from the bottom edge and grab the flickable. We want to select the resulting page and interact with it once the animation is done
<elopio> balloons: so it's a custom proxy object? then wait_until_destroyed.
<balloons> elopio, thank you.. I couldn't remember that'
<elopio> np
